# EVCCON Autocross racing results



## atzi (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the update.
What are the abbreviation definitions?


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

atzi said:


> Thanks for the update.
> What are the abbreviation definitions?


You mean under the "Class" column? They appear to be SCCA Solo class names, SS = Super Stock, AS = A Stock, BS = B Stock, etc.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you NuBlue for posting the results. The autocross looks like it was great fun.


----------

